# Top ten 'out of office' auto replies



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The Best of Dilbert "Out-Of-Office" E-Mail Auto-Reply:

1: I am currently out at a job interview and will reply to you if I fail
to get the position. Be prepared for my mood.

2: You are receiving this automatic notification because I am out of the
office. If I was in, chances are you wouldn't have received anything at
all.

3: Sorry to have missed you but I am at the doctors having my brain
removed so that I may be promoted to management

4: I will be unable to delete all the unread, worthless emails you send
me until I return from vacation on 4/18. Please be patient and your mail
will be deleted in the order it was received.

5: Thank you for your email. Your credit card has been charged $5.99 for
the first ten words and $1.99 for each additional word in your message.

6: The e-mail server is unable to verify your server connection and is
unable to deliver this message. Please restart your computer and try
sending again. (The beauty of this is that when you return, you can see
how many in-duh-viduals did this over and over).

7: Thank you for your message, which has been added to a queuing system.
You are currently in 352nd place, and can expect to receive a reply in
approximately 19 weeks.

8: Hi. I'm thinking about what you've just sent me. Please wait by your
PC for my response.

9: Hi! I'm busy negotiating the salary for my new job. Don't bother to
leave me any messages.

10: I've run away to join a different circus. *

AND, FINALLY, THIS ONE TAKES THE CAKE*

11: I will be out of the office for the next 2 weeks for medical
reasons. When I return, please refer to me as 'Loretta' instead of 'Steve'


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I just emailed this to my "humour" list.

On that list is [email protected] (I dont know anyone else there)

Just had a reply from a [email protected] telling me how much she liked no 11 

I assume Hugh is now Nicola :?:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

:lol: :lol: i like number 3


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I know of a genuine one which read

"Hi, I'd love to respond to your message, but the f**kers have fired me"

From a regulatory affairs expert at a major UK telco. It worked for 9 days after she left...


----------

